

Ask HN: How to market game? - PieSquared

I've been interested in trying Android development since I bought my nifty Droid X. Here's what I've come up with as my first little project:<p>Game: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bullmandev.swerveanddestroy<p>Demo: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.bullmandev.swerveanddestroydemo<p>So, how do I go about marketing this game? What should I do to get more than the 3 sales I currently have?
======
michaelpinto
a. Send out free copies to every game blogger you can to get reviews

b. Set up a one page website that does a better sales job (include a video of
the product in action)

c. Give away a limited free version w an upgrade path

